# Out in “Front” – Roadtrip 12/9/09



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice trip Hammer and I like the push pole pic.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That sounds like some good fishing right there. Way to go fellas.

PS-You can pm me some of those coordinates any time. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice trip Hammer and I like the push pole pic.


Thanks...I took that while we were underway, just by holding it low and hitting the shutter. Had no idea how it would come out... ;D



> That sounds like some good fishing right there. Way to go fellas.
> 
> PS-You can pm me some of those coordinates any time. ;D


It was real good fishing, especially in those conditions. Rest assured, I have the coordinates saved for the next time I take the Gheenoe on the road. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice catchin' dude  it will be 2 weeks since i've been out and of course the weather isnt looking good for this weekend either  but glad you scored big once again


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW, what a beautiful Trout! Trophy!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

y'all slammed them!


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice job...good report..they are always well written


----------

